# Rescue Gets Free Food For A Year!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

One of the Pet Food Reps that will have a booth set up at Ryleys Run in Albany has graciously offered to donate food for a year to Dirks Fund. Along with that he is giving us some nice bags with samples of dog food. It is one of the top ten brands and for those of you wondering if its Purina? the answer is no. You will have to wait and see. But how wonderful of this rep to make that donation.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

That is so cool!!.Really well done for the amazing sponsers you've found!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow that is a great donation. I'm sure that will be a great weight off Dirk's Funds shoulders for the upcoming year. That must be a lot of kibble.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That is wonderful Donna..... We could always use Food..... Thanks so much for all your hard work....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> That is wonderful Donna..... We could always use Food..... Thanks so much for all your hard work....


This guy was so generous in his offer. I just could not believe it. I had to ask him repeat himself twice becauseI thought I was hearing things. LOL!!!! What a nice offer.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What wonderful news! Dirks can really use it. That is really great news Donna.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is fantastic!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a GReat donation. Wish it was Pro Plan they really need to do more of that.

Hooch


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow!!! That is a very generous and useful donation!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is wonderful! I can't imagine what a year's worth of food one save a rescue. It's an incredible offer!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

wow thats awesome..


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

good jo0b, good job, good job!!!!!!!!! What a wonderful donation to such a wonderful rescue group!!!!


----------

